# what happen to photo of the month?



## 3bayjunkie

I want to see some new ones =)


----------



## Undo

Thats a good question...


----------



## jcrob33

Agreed....


----------



## tammiethaler

hmmmm well said


----------



## New Hampshire

I had not visited this site for quite a while until recently.  When I started browsing around again I went to this section and the first thing I thought was "Hmmm, why did they stop doing the POTM." 

Brian


----------



## MrEdinarea51

New Hampshire said:


> I had not visited this site for quite a while until recently. When I started browsing around again I went to this section and the first thing I thought was "Hmmm, why did they stop doing the POTM."
> 
> Brian


  I guess they couldn't find any pictures to choose from.


----------



## Keviiin

Where they at??


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Good observation. Im curious as well.


----------



## Formatted

The numbers dwindled massively, part of the problem was that people had to enter your photo and who is going to enter someone else's photo into a competition?

Rules need an update and get this show back on the road...


----------



## Overread

Formatted - actually I disagree that that was the problem at all since it was only ever an informal site competition (and from memory no one ever complained about being nominated).

However the problem was that everyone has ended up living in the beginners section  and with that came the fact that many fringe subsections get overlooked because everyone just goes to the single section to view the site. This has led to less activity in other sections combined with the death of others and the photographer of the month is one of them.
Furthermore the photo of the month used to come with a little prize, however with the changeover of the site owners the competition lost its prize option which I suspect diminished its popularity in some respects. 

So its a combination of lots of new members not knowing of it combined with a steadily lesser interest from existing members in the competition and its just sort of fallen away from the site (for the present at least)


----------



## JeffDavies

Here's a vote to get it back up and running!


----------



## Photo95

in the past, what i did for one of my forums was have a section (like this one) to moderate a monthly winner for a photo on a specific thread.

On there, I would go on daily and tally up the amounts of votes each photo received, and there would be a top 5 category and from there, users would choose a winner.

this seemed to work well. Since you mentioned that there were people going to other sections, make this section interesting.


----------



## thatfornoobs

JeffDavies said:


> Here's a vote to get it back up and running!



+1

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## maazkhan

thatfornoobs said:


> JeffDavies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a vote to get it back up and running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I wouldn't mind.
Click to expand...


+1 again


----------



## Flamesrule

Agreed!


----------



## Flamesrule

Also is there a photo of the year contest?


----------



## fokker

^^^ What the hell, guy (bot)?


I'm in favour of resurrecting this little contest, and I think the photo of the year would be cool as well but for it to really work it would have to be chosen from the winners of the photo of the month, otherwise there are just too many to choose from, and who can remember a photo they saw on here 11 months ago?


----------



## calexcyou

fokker said:


> ^^^ What the hell, guy (bot)?
> 
> 
> I'm in favour of resurrecting this little contest, and I think the photo of the year would be cool as well but for it to really work it would have to be chosen from the winners of the photo of the month, otherwise there are just too many to choose from, and who can remember a photo they saw on here 11 months ago?


 
i agree 100%..just a newbe here...


----------



## RockDawg

I also miss the POTW and think it needs to come back.


----------



## highsteam

Yeah he really lost track of everything.

I will like to see the contest too, maybe it can be added some themes or categories to the contest.




fokker said:


> ^^^ What the hell, guy (bot)?
> 
> 
> I'm in favour of resurrecting this little contest, and I think the photo of the year would be cool as well but for it to really work it would have to be chosen from the winners of the photo of the month, otherwise there are just too many to choose from, and who can remember a photo they saw on here 11 months ago?


----------



## imLOSTirl

+ 1


----------



## franknl

ya ... i m also agree


----------



## SHbaker11

what's the qualifications to be join in posting photo of the month?


----------



## russ218

I think photo of the month is a good idea. I hope the admin would relive it.


----------



## orbit

I really like it. it both gives me and idea, and a reason to take pictures.


----------



## GraspTheMoment

ditto


----------



## JohnWatine

I agree, I want it to


----------



## Bright Mind

> The numbers dwindled massively, part of the problem was that people had to enter your photo and who is going to enter someone else's photo into a competition?
> 
> Rules need an update and get this show back on the road



I agree with you Formatted..... Great Thinking


----------



## in00b

Formatted said:


> The numbers dwindled massively, part of the problem was that people had to enter your photo and who is going to enter someone else's photo into a competition?
> 
> Rules need an update and get this show back on the road...


 

well , i'm an active member of Nikongear and its how it work and peoples actually respond quite well to this rule 
cheers


----------



## fivedeemarktoo

I wanna see them!


----------



## Maroon503

great! it's nice..


----------



## homan

cant wait for it


----------



## tomhawkins

+1 i vote to get it running!


----------



## taffy_lee

waiting.......


----------



## Liana

thanks..for sharing...


----------



## Quentin_Moyer

3bayjunkie said:
			
		

> what happen


Someone set up us the bomb!


----------



## AUZambo

Bright Mind said:


> The numbers dwindled massively, part of the problem was that people had to enter your photo and who is going to enter someone else's photo into a competition?
> 
> Rules need an update and get this show back on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Formatted..... Great Thinking
Click to expand...


How 'bout instead of just having a "Photo of the Month" forum and hoping that people submit photos, someone start a thread in each forum reminding members to nominate a photo?? It could just be that the members aren't aware of the contest, or they forget.


----------



## Scoody

AUZambo said:


> How 'bout instead of just having a "Photo of the Month" forum and hoping that people submit photos, someone start a thread in each forum reminding members to nominate a photo?? It could just be that the members aren't aware of the contest, or they forget.



Needing to get your photo nominated by someone else is the crux of the problem.  It would be hit or miss as whether or not a member ever got their photos into the contest.  Either you enter your own photo or you don't.  Then there are the cliques that would always have a photo in the pool.  No thanks.  I would be more than happy to vote for photos, but I would never nominate one.  At least until one of mine got nominated.


Do away with the whole nomination thing and more people will participate.


----------



## AUZambo

Scoody said:


> Needing to get your photo nominated by someone else is the crux of the problem.  It would be hit or miss as whether or not a member ever got their photos into the contest.  Either you enter your own photo or you don't.  Then there are the cliques that would always have a photo in the pool.  No thanks.  I would be more than happy to vote for photos, but I would never nominate one.  At least until one of mine got nominated.
> 
> 
> Do away with the whole nomination thing and more people will participate.


There would definitely be more photos to judge if people could submit their own photo, but one of the things I loved about the photo-of-the-month threads when I first joined TPF several years ago is that every single photo was incredible. If people start submitting their own photos we'll end up with a handful of great photos with a lot of average to good ones scattered throughout that we'll have to sift through.

Maybe the moderators could charge some of the more prominent and respected posters with the responsibility of populating the nomination thread.


----------



## jimmyander

Nice thread. enjoying my stay here.


----------



## wad

Might be a natural scenary


----------



## mary444

Just checked the old data. But why nit new???
Regards
Mary 
Wedding Photography Kent


----------



## useakme

Photo of the month - That's a good idea.. I like it. Hopefully it continues...


----------



## lawrencebrussel

This would be interesting. :O


----------



## robert925

agreee

----------------------------


----------

